# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Iron Wolf VR, pour les canards qui veulent plonger sans se mouiller

## 564.3

Iron Wolf VR (Steam) (Oculus) (Discord)

Voir les dernières news du jeu sur Steam (avec vidéos et screenshots).

Résumé

Simulateur de sous-marin d'un genre réaliste mais adapté pour la VR.

Un point fort du jeu est la réalisation visuelle et audio, qui donne une ambiance réussie.
Les interactions sont plutôt naturelles et avec un retours haptique: leviers, roues, interrupteurs, etc.
Les pièces sont assez petites pour tenir en room scale, sinon il y a du déplacement au stick/trackpad. Et aussi un bouton pour se baisser (jeu assis ou flemme).

Il y a un tutoriel, des missions (badge au chrono) et un mode "monde ouvert" (scoring avec leaderboard).
C'est jouable en solo avec des assistances, et jusqu'à 4 en coop. Possible aussi avec une personne en VR et une sur écran.


Détail de l'existant

_Avec quelques refs Wikipédia "(wp)"_



*Sous-marin* (wp):
- poste de pilotage: orientation (gouvernail relatif ou absolu), plongée (air comprimé, ballast, assiette), 3 alarmes, vitesse, sonar et plein de cadrans de contrôle
- salle de tir: carte stratégique pour le monde ouvert, périscope (2 modes de rotation), système de visée/tir de torpilles, hydrophone (wp)
- salle des machines: contrôle du moteur diesel, snorkeling (wp), refroidissement, moteur électrique, batterie, tableau électrique
- salle des torpilles: rechargement des torpilles
- pont avant: canon et mitrailleuse
- pont haut: point d'observation et mitrailleuse

Dans certaines pièces: chalumeau pour réparer les fuites, masque à oxygène, et dans toutes une pompe pour évacuer l'eau

On a des holsters avec une lampe torche, une longue vue, une boussole.
Et en solo on a en plus un boitier de commande à distance pour la direction, profondeur, vitesse et sonar

*Autres engins*:
- menace aérienne: chasseurs, bombardiers
- menace navale: frégates (wp), destroyer (wp), destroyer équipés de mortier hedgehogs (wp)
- cibles: plateforme pétrolière, navires marchands

*Monde ouvert*:
- carte fixe avec des patrouilles diverses
- on gère un sous-marin auquel est associé une progression (upgrades, niveau de menace), on peut en générer autant qu'on veut
- leaderboard par sous-marin avec les scores et nombre de morts, avec les noms de 4 membres de l'équipage (ceux qui ont le plus participé je suppose)
- système d'upgrade : en dégommant des ennemis on récupère de l'argent qui permet d'acheter des upgrades (batteries, blindage, etc.), j'ai collé la liste dans un guide Steam

*Guides* quelques-un plutôt bien foutus dans Steam https://steamcommunity.com/app/552080/guides/ : infos générales en anglais et ce qui ressemble à une traduction en français

----------


## 564.3

Bon j'ai craqué, j'ai fini par démarrer un sujet pour ce jeu que j'apprécie beaucoup. Bon, faut aimer la simu, le sous-marin, et nourrir les poissons avec les restes de son corps au fond de l'océan.

Selon le cas je mettrais un guide sur ce 2e message (ou une ref dans l'OP si quelqu'un d'autre en fait un).

----------


## Ornithorix

Testé hier avec un pote pour se faire la main dessus, on commence a maîtriser la machine un peu (après avoir fait sauter les plombs et inonder le compartiment torpille), mais on a coulé par 300 mètres de fond à notre première plongée. Titiller les limites de profondeur rouge pour la première fois "pour voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre", c'est pas une bonne idée.

----------


## Medjes

Vous etes sur le chan Vr de steam ? Hésite pas à me rajouter en ami, je suis toujours partant pour du Iron Wolf.

----------


## Ornithorix

Je me suis branché sur le groupe cpcvr, quand on en refait si tu es online on te pingera  :;):

----------


## 564.3

Le système d'upgrade des sous-marins en mode open-world est dans la branche beta. Tout sera probablement reset quand la beta sera finie.
https://steamcommunity.com/games/552...64455385375544

En multi, chaque participant gagne ses propres crédits pour un de ses sous-marins.
On verra ce que ça donne, une progression un peu plus "long terme".

----------


## Darth

Ca m'interesse ce genre de jeu a la con. Pas sur d'avoir la dispo par contre.

----------


## 564.3

Bon j'ai mis à jour l'OP et ajouté la liste des upgrades dans un guide Steam (tant qu'à faire).
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2066752290

Sinon je me demande toujours si les torpilles sont vraiment téléguidées ou pas dans ce jeu.
En général une fois tirée je l'abandonne à son sort. Visiblement pas mal de monde suppose qu'en continuant à guider ensuite ça aide.
Je ne vois pas trop comment ça marcherait, si on en a tiré 3 sur 3 cibles différents par exemple, on ne continuerait qu'à guider la dernière ?

Pour moi le plus important c'est que la cible ne soit pas trop agile/mobile et que le sous-marin soit dans l'axe du tir (au périscope, "BOW" à peu près dans l'axe du tir ou en anticipation du mouvement).
Bon, forcément si on ne guide pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Darth

Sinon tu me laisses au periscope et j'en fous 8 a coté sur la frégate qui vient droit sur nous. Bon on était pas top aligné donc chaque torpille est passée juste derriere le bateau le temps qu'elles fassent le virage.

----------


## 564.3

Après vérif ça a quand même bien l'air de téléguider la (ou les) torpilles lancées vers la dernière cible verrouillée. Bon évidemment si le bateau se barre à 90° à fond la caisse c'est mort.

J'me suis fait quelques frégates une par une en leur bourrant le cul une fois qu'elles ne savaient plus où j'étais, un petit passe temps zen tout à fait sain  ::ninja:: 
En fait faut pas avoir trop peur du nombre de logo "missiles", et aller vérifier ce que c'est.
J'ai croisé un petit groupe, mais c'était un destroyer + un destroyer hedgehog. Du coup je les ai laissé continuer leur route peinard  ::siffle::

----------


## Darth

Franchement je suis déçu, une ptite torpille comme ça en passant discretos ça l'aurait fait je suis sûr.  ::):

----------


## cybercouf

> (au périscope, "BOW" à peu près dans l'axe du tir ou en anticipation du mouvement).
> Bon, forcément si on ne guide pas


quand dans le feu de l'action on veut lancer au plus vite la derniere torpille sur un destroyeur en oubliant de regarder si l'avant du sous marin est aligné, ça marche beaucoup moins bien :^_^:  ::siffle:: .. et on se retrouve avec une coque en passoire.

----------


## cybercouf

à tester la prochaine fois: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLWvMQbWUT8  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> à tester la prochaine fois: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLWvMQbWUT8


Je croyais que c'était déjà ce qu'on essayait de faire  ::ninja:: 

En fait j'ai pas le même timing pour la remontée et faudrait effectivement resserrer.
J'ai tendance à aller trop profondément et attendre que les charges soient lâchées, mais ça peut être fait un peu plus tôt. Le théorie c'est que le timing des charges est réglé selon une estimation de notre profondeur en anticipant notre dernier mouvement connu, donc un peu avant qu'elles soient lachées.
Après ça dépend notamment si on est prêt à tirer et s'il y en a un 2e qui nous arrive dessus.

Sinon je sais pas si Darth a vu l'histoire des zones du coup, à la fin on voit le blindage du destroyer sur le système de guidage des torpilles.
Selon ce qu'on a vu la dernière fois:
- l'avant en blanc c'est 8 torpilles
- l'arrière en jaune 5 torpilles
- l'hélice en rouge clignotant 1 torpille (qu'il est aussi déçu d'avoir raté, mais c'est chaud - j'ai déjà réussi en solo)

Je crois que les marchands ont le centre en rouge clignotant et l'avant/arrière en rouge statique (2 torpilles).
Enfin tout ça doit être dans un guide quelque part.

Edit: sinon je ne savais pas que le repérage au périscope mettait aussi à jour les points de repères


Pour résumer les recommandations:
- plonger à 60m, pour un timing de montée au plus serré (moteurs et hydroplane à fond)
- quand les pings passent au dessus (notre position n'est plus connue), remonter pour déjouer le réglage des charges (elles péteront trop bas) et se préparer à leur tirer dans leur dos dans la foulée

----------


## Darth

La profondeur finale importe peu, il faut juste descendre assez vite une fois le contact rapproché pour déjouer le sonar et remonter des que le grenadage est fini. Avec le cul du destroyer en mire. 

Si tu descends a 60 au premier ping tu resteras accroché et il corrigera la profondeur de grenadage. Il faut attendre que le contact soit vers 700m de toi pour faire la manoeuvre de descente.
Jeudi dernier quand on était deux on avait réussi ça a plusieurs reprises, avec pour aide subtile un fond a seulement 100m, du coup on a pu se coller le cul dans la vase avec la fregate qui tapait trop loin au bout de toute la manoeuvre.

----------


## KuroNyra

Jeu acheté, téléchargement en cours.

----------


## cybercouf

564.3 et Darth, en effet le type à surtout un très bon timing et très optimisé ça donne l'impression d'être fluide est simple, mais c'est plein de petits détails maitrisé.


Bienvenu à bord KuroNyra!

----------


## 564.3

> La profondeur finale importe peu, il faut juste descendre assez vite une fois le contact rapproché pour déjouer le sonar et remonter des que le grenadage est fini. Avec le cul du destroyer en mire. 
> 
> Si tu descends a 60 au premier ping tu resteras accroché et il corrigera la profondeur de grenadage. Il faut attendre que le contact soit vers 700m de toi pour faire la manoeuvre de descente.
> Jeudi dernier quand on était deux on avait réussi ça a plusieurs reprises, avec pour aide subtile un fond a seulement 100m, du coup on a pu se coller le cul dans la vase avec la fregate qui tapait trop loin au bout de toute la manoeuvre.


Ce que j'avais compris c'est qu'il faut avoir assez bougé entre notre position prédictible (selon le dernier ping) et le moment où les charges explosent.
Donc à ~700m faut soit monter (pour tenter de lui en coller une dans la foulée) soit descendre (pour aller se planquer).

Se coller au fond permet d'éviter d'être pingé, et quand on a 2 destroyers sur la tronche comme jeudi dernier c'est effectivement une stratégie plus safe que tenter de les prendre de vitesse comme le gars fait dans la vidéo. Ça laisse le temps de bien gérer les choses et recharger les torpilles en plus.

Contre un seul destroyer ça se tente bien par contre, typiquement dans les missions proposées dans le jeu où on est chronométré. C'est du genre on s'en fout des dégats, missions "one shot" ça passe ou ça casse.
D'ailleurs dans la vidéo il a du tenter celle où on doit dégommer un destroyer, et lui foncer dessus puis tenter un 180° rapide pour être prêt à lui en coller une dans le moteur est la seule façon d'avoir la médaille d'or je pense. Je me le suis fait en 2 passes et ça donne l'argent je crois.

----------


## cybercouf

d'ailleur j'ai pas trop compris pourquoi il n'était plus pingé par le sonar à 60m ? car trop proche? (<700m) ou une histoire de profondeur?

----------


## 564.3

> d'ailleur j'ai pas trop compris pourquoi il n'était plus pingé par le sonar à 60m ? car trop proche? (<700m) ou une histoire de profondeur?


C'est une histoire de propagation des ondes qui dérivent vers le haut en surface et vers le fond en profondeur.
https://fas.org/man/dod-101/navy/doc...P/snr_prop.htm


La _shadow zone_ pendant qu'ils préparent les charges explosives et le délais pour qu'elles plongent oblige à pas mal anticiper.
Quand on cherche une ref précise ça part vite en vrilles selon la météo et plein d'éléments, je suppose que le jeu fait une simplification.

Edit: En fait dans la vidéo il plonge à 700m en visant les 60m, mais le premier ping qui le rate il est à 400m et 40m de profondeur en gros. Ensuite il démarre sa manœuvre secrète (plonger ou monter).
Peut-être qu'en plongeant un peu plus il aurait pu être dans la _shadow zone_ un peu plus tôt. Mais c'est déjà bien d'avoir des points de repères plutôt qu'y aller totalement au pif.
C'est plus serré que mon timing jusqu'à présent, et j'ai l'impression que Darth maitrise mieux la théorie que moi donc il aura peut-être des infos complémentaires.

----------


## Darth

Je pense pas que la shadow zone ou même la thermocline soit simulée dans le jeu.
A mon avis le systeme de radar du jeu se veut volontairement lent dans son changement d'inclinaison. Histoire de simplifier :
Premier ping il est au periscope, et les 5 ou 6 suivant pareil. Le radar est locké sur lui. La distance se reduit rapidement, manoeuvre de plongée rapide et full speed, le radar tente de l'accompagner mais vu la faible distance qu'il reste a parcourir il decroche fasse a la descente rapide, il faut bien donner une profondeur aux grenades après tout. Le grenadage se fait sur une profondeur et une direction fausse.

A mon avis c'est une grande simplification du gameplay qui permet cette manoeuvre. Pas sur que ca passe sur wolfpack si ca se trouve.

----------


## 564.3

> Je pense pas que la shadow zone ou même la thermocline soit simulée dans le jeu.
> A mon avis le systeme de radar du jeu se veut volontairement lent dans son changement d'inclinaison. Histoire de simplifier :
> Premier ping il est au periscope, et les 5 ou 6 suivant pareil. Le radar est locké sur lui. La distance se reduit rapidement, manoeuvre de plongée rapide et full speed, le radar tente de l'accompagner mais vu la faible distance qu'il reste a parcourir il decroche fasse a la descente rapide, il faut bien donner une profondeur aux grenades après tout. Le grenadage se fait sur une profondeur et une direction fausse.
> 
> A mon avis c'est une grande simplification du gameplay qui permet cette manoeuvre. Pas sur que ca passe sur wolfpack si ca se trouve.


Ok ça se tiens, je ferais peut-être quelques tests à l'occase pour vérifier les limites.

Sinon ta ref à Wolfpack c'est le bon vieux jeu de 93 ? https://www.subsim.com/ssr/wolfpack.html
J'ai joué à Silent Service sur MO6 (me rappelais même pas du nom ni que c'était de Sid Meier, j'ai du chercher) et à celui là, sinon pas grand chose dans le genre depuis.

----------


## Darth

Plutot celui de l'an dernier https://store.steampowered.com/app/490920/Wolfpack/

----------


## 564.3

Early Access 1.13.0.0 (beta)

Les devs ont mis à jour la branche beta publique avec diverses modifs du moteur du jeu et une preview du destroyer (on peut juste le piloter).
Demain je vais tester pour voir ce que ça donne, et retourner sur la branche stable pour jouer en multi.

----------


## Darth

Vivement que ça sorte en public qu'on puisse rigoler un peu avec le destroyer

----------


## 564.3

Bon comme j'ai pu m'en rendre compte lors de mes tests, leur beta marche bien et est passée sur la branche stable.

Pour ceux qui veulent faire un tours en destroyer, même s'il n'y a pas grand chose à faire pour l'instant à part observer l'effet de roulis selon le sens des vagues et les effets de lumière dans la cabine de pilotage selon la position du soleil.
Le premier jet d'armement est prévu pour juin, et ensuite une salle dédiée.

On verra si ça corrige quelques bugs au passage, genre la dernière fois où je me suis retrouvé dans une zone noire entre le sous-marin et le menu principal  ::ninja::

----------


## Darth

J'ai vu l'update du destroyer passer, avec un gun controlable mais pas vraiment d'interet encore sans une salle des armes et des ennemies pour jouer en multi.

----------


## Darth

Ca bouge encore du coté d'Iron Wolf, la map du destroyer est jouable en multi a 4 joueurs dans chaque batal. On peut pas encore se mettre sur la gueule mais ce sera pour la prochaine update.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais c'est cool, ça avance tranquillement mais sûrement. J'avais un peu fait mumuse avec les cannons contre les cibles inertes après le patch précédent.

----------


## Darth

La dernière update sortie du chapeau permet au jeu de jouer au clavier souris sur un écran et non plus uniquement en vr.

----------


## 564.3

Bon c'est confirmé depuis quelques jours, le développement du jeu est définitivement arrêté, et il est sorti d'early access avec un périmètre restreint aux fonctionnalités prévues initialement.
https://steamcommunity.com/games/552...96627790532964

C'était deux potes d'enfance qui développaient le jeu ensemble, l'un d'eux est soudainement décédé fin 2020.
Le dev restant a eu du mal à s'en remettre (ça se comprend…) et reprendre la suite d'autant plus qu'il n'était pas moteur sur les derniers ajouts.
Au final il continue de maintenir le jeu, mais le destroyer & co sont abandonnées.

Ça reste un bon jeu sur lequel j'ai passé des moments sympa.

----------

